# I missed godzilla



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Uggggggggggggg

I missed Godzilla. I have fished pike my whole life, & head north ever year for them. Ive tangled with a lot of nice sized fish. About 9 years ago I missed a nice fish and that was the one I always wondered about since, but not anymore.

Weather was perfect, we had come off a cold front, 2 days of much warmer weather & then we see a nice overcast day, hints of rain. Earlier in the day I missed a 36-39 muskie, had something else nice one that got off (not used to fishing with little kids, harder to pay attention, I usually dont miss fish like that) meanwhile my brother (who is used to fishing with a 6 year old) landed a 10 and a 12lb pike. I was casting in Perkins Bay, Lake Nippissing - Ontario, in the exact same spot where my old man caught his largest pike close to 30 years ago. The pattern was they where hanging right on the weedline that had the wind blowing into it I pull my trusty Williams Wabler from the water, and then.what the?I have seen fish boil, a lot of times, butno way. that is too muchway too muchalmost not possiblenothing I have ever seen could do thatI just sat there and stared dumbfounded at the water with my jaw hanging openNope I never saw the fish, but the amount of water it displaced on the follow in was nuts, my best pike is 43.5 and I firmly believe that there is no way my fish could have done thatnot even close..uggggg  my brother shows up at this spot about 20 minutes later, he said I was still shaking, I threw every big lure I own at this spot for the next 90 minutes, nothing.

Talking to the fella that ownes one of the Marinas in fish bayI learn this guy caught a 62lb musky 2 years earlier, yup, 62lbs, I saw the picture, and a lot of other picture of this fella holding up little ones (35-45lb range)  as he pointed out everyone comes into a marina and talks about the big one that got away, he said he just listens closely and then goes out and catches em anyways this fella said he saw a real nice one the day before about ½ mile from where I was fishing  what the heck did I miss?


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

62lbs!!! was that fish reported? 

i know the feeling....ive seen a 55"+ or 2. i still have tremors at night.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't think it was ever reported, I was actually amazed to learn Nippissing can grow em that big, talking to a number of the locals this trip I had three of them say they are convinced the next record is coming out of Nippissing -

What really killed is when he asked how we where doing - told em we had 3 musky boated, but ummm, the biggest was only 41', about 50% the size of the ones he calls small


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I missed a muskie earlier this year at clearfork that would have been on my wall easily over 50inch's and huge scared the crap out of me when it attacked my spinnerbait at the bow of the boat. I may just have to take up muskie fishing someday i have caught a 42 and one little bigger was cool.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Steve ( Jackfish) glad you had a good trip none the less, lets do lunch and you can fill me in.
Salmonid


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Jackfish I bet you were ready to cry after that. 
After all that work and couldnt get them, thats the bad thing about seeing a big fish, always think what could of happened. O well, keep fishing and you might get a bigger one then that! :B :B


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow those would be some big fish


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Thats the difference between fishing for the "toothy ones" and other species. If you spot a fish or have a follow, it was a good day. A hookup with an esox beats catching any amount of any other species IMO.


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

Wish me luck. I am headed up there tommorrow night at Midnight and stayin for a week!


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I have to agree with davycrocket... If it ain't a muskie, it's just bait.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Jackfish
I know the feeling my biggest this year is a 47inch caught at Saltfork but about 2 weeks before that I lost one in the mid fifties at West Branch. I had the fish on and to the boat 2 different times and then lost it to a bad net job the net got tangled up in the throttle and shifter linkage. That fish would have been my personal best I was sick to my stomach for a week after that.


----------

